# Depressed Golden?



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sopuns like you are doin tings right by Baily with the lone walks, etc. Maybe she needs to hae a good check up, blood panel run. I doesn't seem to that she really sounds depressed over th BG. Oh, and wlecome to theforum. Lots of people here know lots on amny different problems that arise with Goldens.


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

when i got a new dog, me and charlie would have "special outings" every weekend. We went to the beach, petsmart, ice cream, dog park whatever, just the two of us and soon enough the jealousy between him and the new dog stopped. i did always walk them 2gether because charlie taught the new dog how to walk nicely and it helped with the "pack mentality" as the trainer put it


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
When you are in the house, give Bailey Mae some special alone time without the BG jumping in. That way she is more relaxed. I did that with my 11 yr old golden Beau when I brought home my puppy Bama. It helped alot and made him more accepting of him. 
I hope to see some pictures of Miss Bailey Mae. She sounds like a lovely older lady.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree that it really doesn't sound like she is depressed over the BG (who are just adorable!)

I agree with 3g-a visit to the vet might be in order.

And of course, we need pictures!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to the GRF. A senior blood panel couldn't hurt, but sometimes seniors do tend to loose weight when a younger doggies comes into the picture. Good luck! We would love to see pictures of both your doggies.


----------



## Bango (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello, Thanks for the warm welcome and suggestions. I will make an appointment with the vet on Monday. Bango


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That's a wonderful picture! It sure looks like they get along well, and the Grif is giving Bailey Mae some exercise


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Yes! Do the bloodwork ASAP, like MONDAY..... Something isnt right. 
When was the last time you saw a dog that wanted to eat less?


----------



## Bango (Jun 14, 2008)

Good morning,

Thought I'd share another picture. Bailey Mae doesn't seem to mind if BG joins her on _her bed_ but if BG is there first BM won't lay on it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like they get along great!
Selka was 4 when we got Gunner and had been pretty much anal retentive Type A personality till then. At first, he did lose a little weight and his face started graying (probably genetic as Gunner is getting white now too) but eventually he was actually calmer and alot less anal and Gunner is keeping him young. He's usually the one who wants to roughhouse and play more than Gunnie.

I'd still get a vet check, just in case.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome! I'd recommend a trip to the Vet too. Just makin' sure she's fine. My Sam looked very much like your Bailey Mae. I hope to see you around the forum with lots of pics of your duo!!


----------



## Bango (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello all,

Bailey Mae had blood work done at the vets yesterday. While we thought she was depressed because of the new puppy but the results showed she has only 1/4 function of her kidneys. Needless to say we are very worried by this. We will try putting her on Science Diet and hopefully she will like it and will get her numbers up. She is such a wonderful dog. We pray this works. Any advice? Thanks for caring.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Bango - So sorry to hear about Bailey Mae's kidneys. Hopefully she will react well to the Science Diet and you'll see some turn around.  We'll keep her in our thoughts and prayers - keep us updated!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. We've never had to deal with this issue. I will keep you and Bailey Mae in my thoughts and prayers and hope the diet change shows significant improvement.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm so glad that you got the bloodwork! Sounds scary, is your vet doing anything other than switching foods? What ingredient in SD does the vet want her to have? There are some higher quality foods out there that might have more of what she needs ...
check out dogfoodanalysis.com to do some research on foods that might help her if you would like.
I am praying for your girl!
And welcome!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I hope your vet has some ideas to help. 
I was going to say earlier that my Gunner is so sensitive, he gets upset if I scold his brother Selka. Selka could care less.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Bailey Mae. Here is some good websites that shows some information what to feed and avoid. http://www.waglife.com/a-healthy-waglife/kidney-failure/ And the other one http://chinese-school.netfirms.com/reviews/kidney-failure-in-dogs.html

Good luck in helping her to continue living a long and loving life.


----------



## Bango (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the concern and the helpful information. The food the vet prescribed is called Hills Prescription Diet KD (not Science Diet as I first thought) . So far, she loves it. Already she seems more interested in life. We're trying to be upbeat and hopeful.


----------



## Bango (Jun 14, 2008)

It is with much sadness that I bring you the news that our much loved Golden Retriever, Bailey Mae has left us. She would have been 9 years old in August. We tried to give her back some quality of life but made the decision with the vet this morning not to prolong her life as she was clearly suffering. Thanks to all for your prayers and concern.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this. I know that you did everything you could. Sometimes the kindest thing we can do is to let them go.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. I was reading through the thread and thought she was doing better on her new food. There are many here who have gone through what you're now going through and know the pain and loss you're feeling. Again, I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry for you're loss, RIP Bailey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost Bailey. She is now running free of pain with Sophie until the day you can be together again. Bless you with comfort in your memories and love of Bailey.


----------

